# Bulk D&D Mini's



## sircaren (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure this has been posted before, so I apologize.  In the past I've seen posts about buying some mini's in bulk, but I'm not having any luck finding any online.  Does anyone have some links to a good place I can get some at a good price?


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 11, 2005)

www.ebay.com


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 11, 2005)

The transaction costs on ebay are too high.

You want to go here for the best deals and lowest overall transaction costs:

http://www.popularcollections.com


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 11, 2005)

Popularcollections.com 

They sell by the cases with pretty good prices, free shipping, and great service.  Most time I've ordered from them my order has shipped the next day.

They also sell singles.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 11, 2005)

I love their regular price vs their price on the rare figs.  Like there is actually a "regular" price for those.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Mar 11, 2005)

When you say bulk, do you mean by the case or simply by numbers? Because Ebay is a great source for buying singles in large numbers. I've won many an auction of 10 minis for $1.99. And I have the added benefit of not having piles of minis I don't want.


----------



## sircaren (Mar 11, 2005)

I meant by case, but I will probably pick up singles after I get a good collection going.  I currently own 8


----------

